# New European Tour Website design  Oh Dear



## PhilTheFragger (May 22, 2017)

Not because its just different

Its slow to load, not easy to find what you want 
and looks bland.

Bring bank the old one, nuffin wrong with it.

Oh and the entry list for this weeks BMWPGA is missing Stenson and Rose at least

Donkeys


----------



## Junior (May 22, 2017)

I'm with you Phil.  I logged on this morning to see how a lad at our club did in the Challenge tour yesterday and it was a right faff to navigate around.


----------



## Dan2501 (May 22, 2017)

No issues with load speed here, running nice and fast and looks great across devices. 

Looks lovely, been in desperate need of a refresh for a long-time. The old system had so many limitations from a tech perspective, has been a long-time coming. The company I used to work for built the old site, and have built this new one and it has been a huge undertaking. The work started probably 3 or 4 years ago starting with re-building the MyEuropeanTour site, so it's great to see that they've been able to launch in time for Wentworth.


----------



## Imurg (May 22, 2017)

My tablet won't let me access the site...says there's some privacy error .....


----------



## Garush34 (May 22, 2017)

Imurg said:



			My tablet won't let me access the site...says there's some privacy error .....
		
Click to expand...

I get the same on my work computer, I just click accept and it lets me on the site.


----------



## Khamelion (May 22, 2017)

No speed issues here, mind you I've got 200mg cable connection, that written when accessing this forum on the old IE11 browser it was rubbish, forever crashing, slow to load with the adverts etc.., but since the last update from Windows, they made some changes and I've started using Microsoft Edge, and it's much much better, sites load really quick, no issues with adverts slowing a page down.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 22, 2017)

Might be a Firefox issue, getting an invalid security certificate message too

Why can't these things just work


----------



## paddyc (May 22, 2017)

Im not keen on it either. Not easy to navigate. The previous was simple and user friendly.


----------



## Hosel Fade (May 23, 2017)

Far too white, can't believe someone would make a website like that. Massive amounts of glare on it and I can't see anything properly. One of these stupid mobile first websites that I absolutely hate.


----------



## drewster (May 23, 2017)

Junior said:



			I'm with you Phil.  I logged on this morning to see how a lad at our club did in the Challenge tour yesterday and it was a right faff to navigate around.
		
Click to expand...

With you on that. I gave up trying to find the results of the recent Challenge Tour event . Found a piece on Aaron Rai but couldn't find the actual results anywhere so i gave up. Overall the whole thing is just awful. It's ugly and hard to navigate.


----------



## Slab (May 23, 2017)

Sorry if you've still got mates there Dan but for me I've only tried it on the lappy so far and i'm not a fan 

Not sure why but seems like every little icon/button etc has to wiggle/change colour/twist/slide etc, it just makes the whole thing a wee bit well, tacky for want of a better word 

The presentation is quite supersized/in your face too so that it doesn't seem to fit properly onto my laptop screen (& means lots more scrolling back & forth than I did before)

I'll probably get used to it through time


----------



## pendodave (May 23, 2017)

Takes a while to load for me.

I'll reserve judgement until the tournament starts on Thursday. The great advantage of the old Euro tour site over the PGA site (which I dislike) is that on tournament day the leaderboard was the first thing that came up. Exactly what I wanted to see. I have a nasty feeling that on Thursday morning I'll be seeing what the sponsors want me to see instead.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 23, 2017)

Not great. I use to look at it for tournament scores at work so like pendodave I'll wait and see what happens once the BMW startd. In overall terms though it's not user friendly and not a great advert for the tour


----------



## Region3 (May 25, 2017)

Just had a look. Wow.

I didn't particularly like the old one, but this has lost me as a visitor after 5 minutes.

Considering the ET's social media is head and shoulders above the PGA Tour equivalent, their website isn't a patch on pgatour.com, and that isn't perfect by any stretch.


----------



## Hosel Fade (May 25, 2017)

Region3 said:



			Just had a look. Wow.

I didn't particularly like the old one, but this has lost me as a visitor after 5 minutes.

Considering the ET's social media is head and shoulders above the PGA Tour equivalent, their website isn't a patch on pgatour.com, and that isn't perfect by any stretch.
		
Click to expand...

Leaderboard is broken as well, hasn't updated in about 10 holes. Really quite embarrassing, the old site was functional if not the prettiest. This is just flashy mobile enabled features that ruin functionality on desktop.


----------



## Curls (May 25, 2017)

As someone very involved in the pain of switching over to a new website design I feel for them. Everyone has an opinion and while I don't know the ins and outs of the redesign it'll probably take a while before they figure everything out.

As for the failure this morning, who knows? Yes they're a big organisation and should have this in the bag, but tech leaves you down in the strangest of (unpredicted) ways sometimes.


----------



## Whydowedoit (May 25, 2017)

I think it's awful. Why don't they test these things at a relatively minor event? Not at the start of the biggest event of the year on their home turf. Embarrassing. Can't get the leaderboard to work on iPad or Windows phone. The old site was functional & had easy enough access to the important bits, this one just gets stuck & wont do anything. Very very poor by the tour, they should know better.


----------



## Dan2501 (May 25, 2017)

They will have tested it, they'll have tested it extensively for weeks. However, when you move huge web applications from Dev environments into a live environment it's very unpredictable and things go wrong. They've just been unlucky here that it's gone wrong at launch during the biggest event of the year. 

The old site was functional, but incredibly out-dated and difficult to build upon. Technology has to develop and change is always going to upset people. You'll get used to it.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 25, 2017)

Can't even see leaderboard, very poor and not great considering such an important event for the tour.


----------



## Garush34 (May 25, 2017)

The timing is because it is the biggest event of the year. They wanted to show it off when they knew people would be looking and wanted to make the biggest impact with it. As Dan said, it will have been tested for weeks/months before hand, yes unfortunate that it's gone down, but it will be back up soon.


----------



## drewster (May 25, 2017)

It's an absolute embarrassment to the ET. Totally village.  Agree that we'll get used to it (once it becomes accessible) as we'll have no choice but it doesn't mean it will suddenly become user friendly and fit for purpose. If it was updated in order to be able to be built upon then perhaps some firmer foundations should have been laid initially.


----------



## Coffey (May 25, 2017)

Being from a development background- the fact it is still not up seems that there is quite a serious problem.

I have to say I think it was a mistake going live before the biggest event. I for one didn't even know they were releasing a new website so it is not as if they were trying to advertise for it. I wonder if it was meant to go live previously and it has been delayed but they wanted it to go out before this event so they rushed it out the door. 

Anyway as Dan has mentioned, it will be a deployment issue onto the live server. All functional testing will have been completed. It is always very hard to tell exactly what will happen when deploying to a new server. Everything seems to be exactly the same but there is always a couple of config issues.


----------



## El Diablo (May 25, 2017)

It is absolutely horrific - where was some end user beta testing - if they did god help them


----------



## shivas irons (May 25, 2017)

Absolutely unbelievable this,for years I used the old ET app with no problems at all, this new one is hopeless,too slow and no updates.What an embarresment for the ET launching this rubbish before their flagship event,the ratings for it on app store have gone into meltdown.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 25, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Absolutely unbelievable this,for years I used the old ET app with no problems at all, this new one is hopeless,too slow and no updates.What an embarresment for the ET launching this rubbish before their flagship event,the ratings for it on app store have gone into meltdown.
		
Click to expand...

Haven't you already whinged about the app already?

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?92075-New-European-Tour-App

Logged onto the ET website and got the live leaderboard without issue. Still not a user friendly site but I got what I needed but I wouldn't want to stay there and look around it


----------



## shivas irons (May 25, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Haven't you already whinged about the app already?

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?92075-New-European-Tour-App

Logged onto the ET website and got the live leaderboard without issue. Still not a user friendly site but I got what I needed but I wouldn't want to stay there and look around it
		
Click to expand...

Yes but the thread moved here


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 25, 2017)

This is what I get if I try to use the European Tour Website

poor


----------



## Hosel Fade (May 25, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Haven't you already whinged about the app already?

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?92075-New-European-Tour-App

Logged onto the ET website and got the live leaderboard without issue. Still not a user friendly site but I got what I needed but I wouldn't want to stay there and look around it
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't ever live though, if you were lucky the TV was 4 holes ahead of the leaderboard


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 25, 2017)

Hosel Fade said:



			It wasn't ever live though, if you were lucky the TV was 4 holes ahead of the leaderboard
		
Click to expand...

No idea as I was in work trying to get updates so don't now what it was showing in relation to the website


----------



## Capella (May 26, 2017)

I feel for the developers, because I bet they are working overtime at the moment to make it work. But from a users point of view it is an absolute disaster so far. When I finally got the leaderboard to load (which took forever) I tried to select my fantasy league picks as favourites, so that I can follow them easier, and after two players it tells me I have to register or log in to pick more. Okay, so I tried to log in and it tells me the clubhouse is currently closed for maintenance. Really annoying. Everything is very slugglish as well (even though I guess that might get better once some of the stuff has been cashed by the browser). I hope they fix it soon, otherwise I am out of the Fantasy league. No point if you have to jump through too many hoops to play or follow the players you selected.


----------



## Imurg (May 26, 2017)

Currently showing Poulter in a tie for 3rd at +1....3 under today...up 119 places....
Yet tied with him in 3rd is Oli Fisher who's 5 under.......so tied 3rd but 6 shots apart...
Pile of poo.......


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 26, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Currently showing Poulter in a tie for 3rd at +1....3 under today...up 119 places....
Yet tied with him in 3rd is Oli Fisher who's 5 under.......so tied 3rd but 6 shots apart...
Pile of poo.......
		
Click to expand...

All over the place when I logged onto the leader board, however, rectified quickly by sorting on the position
.


----------



## pendodave (May 26, 2017)

So. I can't find the podcasts, I can't find video highlights of yesterday. There is no live Twitter feed with news, clips and photos, the leaderboard takes more pokes and more time than previously.

Apart from that, it looks lovely...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 27, 2017)

on the iphone, downloaded the updated app
click on leaderboard and the app crashes and exits

The whole thing is a sheer utter total embarrassment on their flagship event and makes the ET look like a complete bunch of amateurs


----------



## Hosel Fade (May 27, 2017)

This livestream is decent https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsVkNKO05MA

Strange this website deal has been such a major cock up seeing as the media side of things has been massively impressive since Mr blue glasses took over. No idea why they got rid of the live blog feature on the leaderboard page either


----------



## shivas irons (May 27, 2017)

Apparently this new ET app was launched last Monday,Now I dont know about these things but now 6 days and still the site doesent function properly,what is going on .


----------



## Happy Barn Rat (May 27, 2017)

Thank heavens it isn't just me. Having noticed this pile of dog faeces from day 1, my immediate thought was surely there must be complaints somewhere on line but couldn't find any until now. If it aint broke, don't fix it! There was nothing wrong with the old website. 
All I really want from the site is an accurate up to date leader-board with the ability to to easily see various player and course stats. This site is now embedded with fancy flash enhancements that achieve nothing except slow down browsing. The leader-board doesn't update. Surely the imbeciles responsible could have seen how useless it was from day 1 and rolled back to the old site until they fix it? No doubt that clueless non-golfer from Canada will have been behind this atrocity.


----------



## Imurg (May 27, 2017)

So, I'm assuming that they actually have the leaderboard correct....or have they?
Ross Fisher and Beef are tied at -3
Both shot level par today
And yet one has moved up a load of places and one has moved down.....if they both shot level par and are tied in the same score then they must have moved up or down by the same number ..
With that stat being wrong, how much can you believe then rest of the numbers..?
Still a shambles after this amount of time.......


----------



## Fish (May 27, 2017)

It's shocking, and I told them as much on Twitter but as I expected, they didn't respond. 

Can't log in, can't pick more than 2 players to follow unless you log in, which it won't let you do!

It's an embarrassment.


----------



## Slime (May 27, 2017)

It's pathetic.
I've wasted so much time looking for the info I wanted ................. and I'll never get that time back!


----------



## Happy Barn Rat (May 27, 2017)

Most of those posting here will be familiar with the website _howdidido,_ which was also re-designed a few months ago. Theirs was an example of how to do so properly and they maintained the old site as a running alternative, even offering a direct link on the new site. I don't particularly like their new design but it's not unusable and anyway I can continue to use the original HDID site for the moment. I suspect that the idiot who designed this flash hungry monstrosity has probably rendered it impossible to revert back to the old site even if they wanted to.


----------



## Dan2501 (May 27, 2017)

I can assure you, it won't be using Flash. It's not 2005.


----------



## shivas irons (May 27, 2017)

Ive been using the golf channel to get live scores,a much more reliable site.


----------



## Happy Barn Rat (May 27, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			I can assure you, it won't be using Flash. It's not 2005.
		
Click to expand...

You're right, of course, but whatever bloatware they're using is slowing down response time.


----------



## Happy Barn Rat (May 27, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Ive been using the golf channel to get live scores,a much more reliable site.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. I'd been unable to find any independent alternative so I'll try it out tomorrow. Did it keep the scores more or less up to date today?


----------



## Foxholer (May 27, 2017)

Imurg said:



			So, I'm assuming that they actually have the leaderboard correct....or have they?
Ross Fisher and Beef are tied at -3
Both shot level par today
And yet one has moved up a load of places and one has moved down.....if they both shot level par and are tied in the same score then they must have moved up or down by the same number ..
With that stat being wrong, how much can you believe then rest of the numbers..?
Still a shambles after this amount of time.......
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

Definite glitch there!

Wasn't Molinari leading after Rd 2? and he's moved up 8 places to 3rd ! No obvious use of the wrong value either - but there WILL be a simple reason!


----------



## ruff-driver (May 27, 2017)




----------



## shivas irons (May 28, 2017)

ruff-driver said:








Click to expand...

At least you guys are getting some sort of leaderboard,all I get on the leaderboard option is a list of players and their category rating!!.


----------



## el marko (May 28, 2017)

A lot of people in this thread have absolutely no idea what they're talking about.

This has nothing to do with user testing or poor site design. It is most likely to do with the feed of the leaderboard stats being very slow which is causing a long loading time for the leaderboard page and anything else leaderboard related. There are multiple other sites that are also displaying incorrect/slow leaderboards. Even the manual boards at the event were slow yesterday. 

The redesign is actually very nice, but as usual with things like this, everyone thinks they're a professional.


----------



## Happy Barn Rat (May 28, 2017)

No, the redesign is actually not nice at all. The old site was far superior and easier to navigate. It's not just a case of the leaderboard being slow but rather unstable. It will initially show the current scores then, after a minute or so, autonomously revert back to an earlier time. Nor is it just the leaderboard that's slow - every navigational change is slow to respond, frequently displaying the message that a script is not responding and needs debugging - happens with three different browsers.

It's irrelevant whether or not the user thinks they are, or is, an IT professional. What matters is the end-users' experience of using the site and that can only be negative.


----------



## Slime (May 28, 2017)

el marko said:



*A lot of people in this thread have absolutely no idea what they're talking about.

This has nothing to do with user testing or poor site design. It is most likely to do with the feed of the leaderboard stats being very slow* which is causing a long loading time for the leaderboard page and anything else leaderboard related. There are multiple other sites that are also displaying incorrect/slow leaderboards. Even the manual boards at the event were slow yesterday. 

The redesign is actually very nice, but as usual with things like this, everyone thinks they're a professional.
		
Click to expand...

Absolute rubbish.
In the top right hand corner there's a 'login' option ................ but it won't allow me to login as it quite clearly has issues. Nothing to do with leaderboard stats, nothing.


----------



## mcbroon (May 28, 2017)

el marko said:



			A lot of people in this thread have absolutely no idea what they're talking about.

This has nothing to do with user testing or poor site design. It is most likely to do with the feed of the leaderboard stats being very slow which is causing a long loading time for the leaderboard page and anything else leaderboard related. There are multiple other sites that are also displaying incorrect/slow leaderboards. Even the manual boards at the event were slow yesterday. 

*The redesign is actually very nice, but as usual with things like this, everyone thinks they're a professional.*

Click to expand...

You may be qualified to speak to the technical side of things - I'm not, but I accept that deployment to live is complex and things can go wrong. 

However, the bit in bold is absolutely subjective and, aside from the technical issues experienced, I think many people dislike the design. I get Dan's point about the update being necessary to allow for future development but the layout and design of the new site are a step backwards, IMO.


----------



## Fish (May 28, 2017)

I don't need IT qualifications to think and know, at this time, it's crap. 

I'm the end user and my current experience of it is such that I don't go anywhere near it currently whereas I'd be on it a few times a day before.


----------



## Happy Barn Rat (May 28, 2017)

Slime said:



			Absolute rubbish.
In the top right hand corner there's a 'login' option ................ but it won't allow me to login as it quite clearly has issues. Nothing to do with leaderboard stats, nothing.
		
Click to expand...

I just tried to log in and was redirected to the following message: "We're working as quickly as possible to restore access to the account area and apologise for any inconvenience this may cause."
So at last they're admitting there are problems, a week after the launch. Pathetic and incompetent! They could easily have introduced the new design as a beta version to run alongside the old one for a while but no, their arrogance wouldn't allow this.


----------



## shivas irons (May 28, 2017)

el marko said:



			A lot of people in this thread have absolutely no idea what they're talking about.

This has nothing to do with user testing or poor site design. It is most likely to do with the feed of the leaderboard stats being very slow which is causing a long loading time for the leaderboard page and anything else leaderboard related. There are multiple other sites that are also displaying incorrect/slow leaderboards. Even the manual boards at the event were slow yesterday. 

The redesign is actually very nice, but as usual with things like this, everyone thinks they're a professional.
		
Click to expand...

Its not just the leaderboard its other parts of the site that dont function correctly and as for other sites not up to speed ive been using the golf channels live leaderboard for the BMW event and that functions perfectly.


----------



## Hosel Fade (May 28, 2017)

Another complaint: why does the scorecard panel have to take up the *entire *screen when you go there from the leaderboard? Who thought that was a good idea?


----------



## Slime (May 28, 2017)

Their Fantasy League page is all over the place too!
Looking at the GM private league and I'm still 12th with approximately 1.5 million points more than the bloke in 11th.
Go figure! Go fix it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 28, 2017)

Slime said:



			Their Fantasy League page is all over the place too!
Looking at the GM private league and I'm still 12th with approximately 1.5 million points more than the bloke in 11th.
Go figure! Go fix it.
		
Click to expand...

That actually happens every week - they adds your points on then over the next 12 hours the positions get sorted.


----------



## Slime (May 28, 2017)

I didn't know that. 
Thanks for the heads up Phil :thup:.


----------



## Imurg (May 28, 2017)

All sorted now


----------



## Happy Barn Rat (May 31, 2017)

Imurg said:



			All sorted now
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. By the end of the BMW the live scores were updating within  seconds of seeing a player finish a hole on TV, well ahead of the Golf  Channel. The website also generally speeded up compared to the first day  of the tournament so hopefully the site will be usable for this week's tournament.
That said, I still dislike the new design for reasons like the complaint mentioned above about the scorecard panel taking up the entire screen when you go there from the leaderboard. Unnecessarily flashy and the fact that they still haven't sorted out access to the account area after all this time is just pathetically incompetent.


----------



## Slime (Jun 1, 2017)

I still don't get an option to highlight players from the leaderboard.
I hate the new site.
What were they thinking?


----------



## Happy Barn Rat (Jun 1, 2017)

Slime said:



			I still don't get an option to highlight players from the leaderboard.
I hate the new site.
What were they thinking?
		
Click to expand...

Well I'm assuming that's only because you are unable to log in to your account at the moment. When you try they're still giving you the message "We're working as quickly as possible to restore access to the account area." All I can deduce is that whoever is working 'as quickly as possible' cannot be much good at their job.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 1, 2017)

Happy Barn Rat said:



			Well I'm assuming that's only because you are unable to log in to your account at the moment. When you try they're still giving you the message "We're working as quickly as possible to restore access to the account area." All I can deduce is that whoever is working 'as quickly as possible' cannot be much good at their job.
		
Click to expand...

You don't know what you're talking about. User account management is incredibly complex at this scale, and if there's something wrong in the back-end, or something is causing issue there it will take time to fix, properly test and deploy.


----------



## Happy Barn Rat (Jun 1, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			You don't know what you're talking about. User account management is incredibly complex at this scale, and if there's something wrong in the back-end, or something is causing issue there it will take time to fix, properly test and deploy.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly why they should have introduced the new website as an optional beta alternative, without removing the old site until all the bugs were ironed out. Other websites have done this, such as howdidido and they also deal with constant live updates (of members handicaps & results).


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 1, 2017)

Not as easy as that in every case, could easily have been storage limitations, especially given the HUGE amounts of data the European Tour site has to deal with. Then, as mentioned earlier in the thread, it's also very likely that the bugs didn't show themselves until the new site was moved into a live environment. I'm sure the guys working on it will have it working soon enough, and as people continue to use the site, it will grow on them. Personally, a couple of UI bugs aside, I love the new design, they've done a great job.


----------



## Happy Barn Rat (Jun 1, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Personally, a couple of UI bugs aside, I love the new design, they've done a great job.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough. I respect your opinion and although that would appear to be a minority one on this forum such a minuscule sample can hardly be considered as an accurate reflection of the many thousands, if not millions, who use the website. 
So tell me, where exactly did the old website fall down? It provided me with all the information I wanted and I can't think of any specific failings. The one improvement I've always wanted to see was a live play by play shot tracking record and graphics display for each player on every hole, the way they do on on the pgatour website leaderboard but the new site hasn't encompassed that.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 2, 2017)

Received this notice earlier today from ET via their email shot:
'Last week we launched new apps and a new website but, unfortunately, we encountered serious technical issues which affected the performance of both. We apologise for the inconvenience this caused our fans and we assure you we are working hard to bring all the features you enjoy back on line. Thank you for your patience.'
I think that's fair enough as they've held their collective hands up & promised it won't happen again. If only Politicians could be so contrite...


----------



## Happy Barn Rat (Jun 2, 2017)

I received the same email and nowhere does it promise that it won't happen again. Sounds very much like the politicians to me. Their equivalent of the politicians waiting a couple of weeks until the excuses run out and no one else can be made to take the blame, then a bland apology talking about 'working hard to fix' and 'lessons will be learned etc'.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 2, 2017)

Happy Barn Rat said:



			I received the same email and nowhere does it promise that it won't happen again. Sounds very much like the politicians to me. Their equivalent of the politicians waiting a couple of weeks until the excuses run out and no one else can be made to take the blame, then a bland apology talking about 'working hard to fix' and 'lessons will be learned etc'.
		
Click to expand...

What else did you expect them to say or do ? 

It's just an issue with a website - it's not really that big a deal in the grand scheme of things


----------



## ADB (Jun 4, 2017)

Live leaderboard down again....


----------



## Happy Barn Rat (Jun 4, 2017)

It's been intermittent all day. Somestimes just not updating regularly, other times down for five or so minutes at a time. It also swapped style about an hour ago, albeit for the better as they've moved the R2D and WR columns to the left side where they used to be and got rid of that ridiculous R4, R3 etc in front of the hole number under the holes played, which made it unfriendly to instantly see what hole a player is on.    
It is working fine right now but no longer showing how long ago since being updated, although it is updating regularly.


----------



## Happy Barn Rat (Jun 4, 2017)

Just noticed that the stats information under each player, showing driving distance etc and which was available earlier today before they changed the format midway, is no longer available.


----------



## Fish (Jun 4, 2017)

Well I can log in now but still couldn't select players from the leaderboard.  I can follow generically I think only 3 players, every time I try to add more they just remove the previous ones!  Also, I can't find a way to the Fantasy League through the app site?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 19, 2017)

Whilst the main site seems to have settled (still don't like the design)
Wanted to get an update on the Paul Lawrie match play last night. Went to my iPhone opened the app and was prompted to download an update, which I did.

Now the app doesn't work, it opens , but when you hit "leaderboard" it closes immediately 
Grrrrrr


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 19, 2017)

Hate it. Used to visit the ET site almost every week, and several times a comp if it was a big one. Think I've visited just a few times since the update.

Not sure what beta testing they did, if any, but someone needs roasting gently at gas mark 7 for releasing something that is so flawed.


----------



## pendodave (Aug 19, 2017)

Agree that it's still horrid. It seems slightly quicker than it was, but maybe you just get used to it. Still hanker after the old one. Straight to the leaderboard. Job done.

If you want to try something really horrid, try the solheim cup one. Tried to find the scores last night and gave up after ten minutes. It really was that bad. Ridiculous really.


----------



## Val (Aug 19, 2017)

Website and app are poor


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 19, 2017)

pendodave said:



			Agree that it's still horrid. It seems slightly quicker than it was, but maybe you just get used to it. Still hanker after the old one. Straight to the leaderboard. Job done.

If you want to try something really horrid, try the solheim cup one. Tried to find the scores last night and gave up after ten minutes. It really was that bad. Ridiculous really.
		
Click to expand...

You were lucky. Struggle to get the leaderboard and takes ages to do anything or move from screen to screen on my phone in particular. Very poorly designed and surely the ET are aware it's causing problems


----------



## fundy (Aug 21, 2017)

And theyve switched it back to the old format with an apology from Pelley


----------



## Imurg (Aug 21, 2017)

Just seen it.
Good that they've listened


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 21, 2017)

Hallelujah


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 21, 2017)

Very good to see someone in charge of any organisation come out and apologise when you know it's not gone well. 

http://www.europeantour.com/europeantour/news/newsid=329019.html

I didn't really think the old one (or current as is now) needed a lot of mucking about with anyway so I'm very happy


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 21, 2017)

Oh dear. Really embarrassing for whoever it was that did the re-design. Turns out it wasn't the company I used to work for; should have stuck with them I reckon. Would have done a MUCH better job than this absolute mess. What a disaster.


----------



## Slime (Aug 21, 2017)

They listened .................... so well done to them.
Much better.


----------



## El Diablo (Aug 21, 2017)

Thank goodness they have done this - have actually stopped going there full stop and without seeing the post on here would be unaware of the change back.

Shows the traffic figures must have dropped off a cliff, and the launch at the BMW was a debacle .....

Fingers crossed the replacement is done with more thought and proper end user input, beta launch etc.


----------



## Capella (Aug 22, 2017)

I am really impressed that they had the guts to revert back. I am sure that wasn't an easy thing to decide, especially after that much time had passed already. (Not technically. The technical part is relatively easy, provided you kept the old sourcecode, but somebody has to own up and admit that they have screwed up big time. And that does not happen to often. A massive amount of money involved as well, I would guess ... I wouldn't want to be in the shoes of the people who designed and programmed the new site) I have never seen this done, to be honest. Normally, once a new web-design is in place, it is there to stay, hoping that the users will get used to it and the flaws will get fixed eventually. So hats off to the ET for doing the right thing here.


----------



## Steve Bamford (Aug 22, 2017)

Thank the lord!


----------



## 1000fps (Aug 22, 2017)

At last, the European Tour takes a step away from its awful new "style over content" direction.

Pelley is a noodling dilettante.  Shame there are no fireworks going off behind him as he admits he was wrong.

http://www.europeantour.com/europeantour/news/newsid=329019.html

That would have been a gimmick.  And he likes a gimmick.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 22, 2017)

1000fps said:



			At last, the European Tour takes a step away from its awful new "style over content" direction.

Pelley is a noodling dilettante.  Shame there are no fireworks going off behind him as he admits he was wrong.

http://www.europeantour.com/europeantour/news/newsid=329019.html

That would have been a gimmick.  And he likes a gimmick.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting first post. Almost like you are directly involved and know him


----------



## Steve Bamford (Aug 23, 2017)

1000fps said:



			At last, the European Tour takes a step away from its awful new "style over content" direction.

Pelley is a noodling dilettante.  Shame there are no fireworks going off behind him as he admits he was wrong.

http://www.europeantour.com/europeantour/news/newsid=329019.html

That would have been a gimmick.  And he likes a gimmick.
		
Click to expand...

Have to say it was going down the US route of more big pictures vs less information that you actually want to know. To step back though shows a willingness to admit you have been wrong.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 24, 2017)

Anyone having trouble looking at the leaderboard?
The site is working, all pages load, the Titleist ball ticker is running, the clock is moving but the leaderboard doesn't load..???

Seems to waft in and waft out again.
It's there....refresh a minute later and it doesn't load again..?
And it's back...


----------



## Slime (Aug 24, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Anyone having trouble looking at the leaderboard?
The site is working, all pages load, the Titleist ball ticker is running, the clock is moving but the leaderboard doesn't load..???

Seems to waft in and waft out again.
It's there....refresh a minute later and it doesn't load again..?
And it's back...
		
Click to expand...

I've just loaded it and, so far, it's been absolutely fine .............................. so far.


----------



## HughJars (Aug 25, 2017)

Great they've changed, old version no longer works with Android unfortunately so have to go to the BBC for scoreboards now (and anything else).


----------

